
TikTok Told Moderators to Suppress Posts by “Ugly” People and the Poor - balola
https://theintercept.com/2020/03/16/tiktok-app-moderators-users-discrimination/
======
Pmop
I left all social networks when Facebook apologized for having done
psychological experiments on its users. I recommend you all to do the same.

Mainstream social networks no longer connect people.

~~~
blaser-waffle
When did they ever?

I got off of Facebook in 2008 and even then there was no ambiguity that FB,
Google, etc. were going to data mine the hell out of you.

They have utility -- like opiates, or guillotines -- but only in very specific
use cases.

------
dirtyid
Distillation of Chinese / Tik Tok model:

1) Maintain political serenity via suppression of fringe politics.

2) Hide "embarrassment" which is distinct form merely promoting glamour.

It's a algorithm for stable mass appeal, you don't get much fringe
representation, but you also don't get Arab spring. For many countries, that's
the pragmatic priority.

------
somid3
Yes, but doesn't Instagram by natural vote (based on views) also punish ugly
people?

~~~
globular-toast
Life in general punishes ugly people.

~~~
BostonFern
The faster you accept this and move on, the more time you'll have to focus on
what else matters.

~~~
globular-toast
Indeed. Stoicism is the key to happiness.

